# Forum > News > Contests >  Giving Away 100 Boxes of Skins on STEAM - Gamma 2 Case

## Breny

Hello! I'm offering 10x Boxes for 10 people there.



I will do a post via random.org

I will delivery the boxes when I come from Vacation on 4 st februrary.

Posts after 5th will be disqualified


Good luck  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawnstar

Thanks for the giveaway

----------


## Spooch

Sounds great.
Thanks for doing this.

----------


## smusen

Sign me up fam.

----------


## AccountShark

Isn't this guy a Romanian scammer?

Edit: Called it.

----------


## D3Boost

:shh:
:shh:
:shh:

----------


## helenacatiuska

we need more people like u in this world i love u



narnianos vs chavez
peliculas animadas
muerte a maduro

----------


## Diablo 3 Boost Pro

nice, sign me up  :Smile: . nvm saw he was banned lol

----------

